# Suggest a laser engraver



## MartinPens (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm doing some research, but thought I would ask if there is a small laser engraver I could purchase for small work, maybe just something basic?

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are doing something small, I would suggest you buy a decent machine such as the Epilog Zing. It has a low price tag and will work well for small engraving.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 20, 2012)

I've thought about this too...but lack definition. What would you define as small and large work? I am asked regularly to engrave 1-5 pens and have to send them out. Is small a dimension (1/4 x 1/8 area) or quantity; how many pens? Thanks for the assist!


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've wanted an engraver for years.  I never ended up able to afford it but I wanted an epilog.  A good place for information is sawmillcreek.org laser engraver forum.  Lots of guys/gals there that own lasers and forum is very active.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2012)

When I use small, I am refering to the bed size of the laser. A zing has a bed size of 16" x 12" or 24" x 12" as opposed to a larger bed laser that can handle larger pieces. Doing 5 pens is not a reason to buy a laser,, it is a reason to find a good engraver, if you plan to engrave a lot of pens then it may be cheaper in the long run to buy a laser. Figure an engraver may charge you $3 to laser engrave a pen and you are engraving 2000 pens, that is equal to what a small quality laser will cost you. It is a big expense but if you do other things with it too help offset the cost, it can be worth it. I use my laser to engrave signs, glasses, bottles, pens, boxes, and a whole lot more but I also dropped over $20k on it and it has to make the money back.


----------



## jjudge (Jan 20, 2012)

wow ... $8000 price tag means I need to save up some more pennies


----------



## ttpenman (Jan 20, 2012)

+1 on the Zing or other small Epilogs (or Universal or GCC or Trotec).  Check the used market also.

One thing to be careful of -- buying a unknown brand laser on EBAY or most anywhere else is probably not a good idea for a beginner.  I know there have been some scam ones on EBAY and there are also very low priced Chinese lasers there.  Nothing inherently wrong with a Chinese laser -- just be aware that you will get little or no support and some run only on software that leaves a lot to be desired.  If you are very skilled mechanically and electrically you might want to give it a try, especially if you don't need to make money with it right away.  One great place to learn about lasers is the laser forum at Sawmill Creek.

Just my 2 cents, and maybe not worth that.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 20, 2012)

whoa, no kidding. i was hoping for something along the $1,000 price range.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2012)

I think they start at around $6k for an Epilog, but you would have to talk to your local salesman for an accurate price.


----------



## TomW (Jan 20, 2012)

I cant speak for the so cal market, but the epilog distributor for Texas (Roy Brewer) is a world class great guy.  He met the loml and I after teaching sunday school, opened the shop up for us and spent 4 hours on Sunday showing us how they worked, making samples, answering questions, etc.  I just couldn't swing the cost, but still hope to get one someday...

Tom


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to pay $15-$18  around here. But they are trophy shops, I cannot find anyone that would do it for less.


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 20, 2012)

TomW said:


> I cant speak for the so cal market, but the epilog distributor for Texas (Roy Brewer) is a world class great guy. He met the loml and I after teaching sunday school, opened the shop up for us and spent 4 hours on Sunday showing us how they worked, making samples, answering questions, etc. I just couldn't swing the cost, but still hope to get one someday...
> 
> Tom


 
yep, he already replied back to my inquery about it. the cheapest one was $8,000.

WAAAAAAY out of my budget.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was doing signage and banners, painted with some sticky lettering. I had a subscription to a great magazine, They also covered the awards and engraving industries.

Great information, articles, equipment and supplies. This was at the start of the internet. They also according to their web site, Now have 4 shows a year Dallas, Indy, Long Beach and Philly starting in that order in May.

I have in the past attended a number of the shows they have a great educational seminars in each of the area of the industry they cover.
I found the cost worth it for the information you get in return.

The NBM Show |

They also publish magazines in the awards and engraving biz.
they cover how to's, equipment, supplies and have real companies that offer  real wholesale services. Not like some of the companies that turn up on web searches, or the local brick and mortar places that will give you a deal but it is no deal!

Engraving | Awards & Engraving

They also have e magazines and their past issues on line.  

If you are thinking about jumping in, I can say a subscription can save its cost many times over. Whether you do it or decide not to. It helped me make the decision, not to buy a vinyl cutter. And order from a service bureau, as it was at the time it was changing over from fonts in a cartridge to the loaded tru type scalable ones we have now.

They also have some classifieds ads.

As a disclaimer, I was a long time attendee and subscriber to their magazines.
:clown:


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure where you are at, but here in Ann Arbor Michigan we have MakerWorks (MAKERWORKS | NEWS) which lets you join their club and use their laser.   See if there is one near you.

Most Epilogue sales people are owners and are usually reasonably priced doing the work for you, provided you give them the art.  I have a guy 30 miles from me, I used to bring him pen box to custom laser for $5 each.


----------

